# lactose test what should i expect?



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,i will soon be having a lactose test and cant stand needles, i know they will be taking 5 lots of blood from me the thought of that scares me sooo much.







I have cancelled 3 tests so far coz im so scared, but i know ive got to do this.I would be gratefull for any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## 22765 (Jul 1, 2005)

I have taken the test.....but the one I took did not involve needles.I had to drink some lactose containing liquid....and then blow into a baloon every half-an-hour 6-7 times.I suggest you speak to your doc about this test instead.


----------

